# RIP: Zin's "Lara Croft"



## TinysMom (Mar 5, 2008)

I just got off the phone w/ Zin who lost another baby tonight - she'd named her Lara Croft. Zin was pretty broken up over it even though she saw it coming earlier on.

You know a person is pretty dedicated to their runt-babies when they take them on a trip with them because they can't trust anyone else to take care of them right. 

Fortunately, Zin still has her other runt baby with her - and is hoping that one makes it.....

I told Zin I'd post this for her since she was in tears just thinking about her baby girl....

Peg


----------



## cheryl (Mar 5, 2008)

Aww i'm sorry Zin 

Rest peacefully little one

Cheryl


----------



## JimD (Mar 5, 2008)

ray:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 5, 2008)

:bigtears:


----------



## Pipp (Mar 5, 2008)

:sad:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 5, 2008)

:sad:So Sorry Zin :hug:


----------



## Leaf (Mar 5, 2008)

((hugs))


----------



## Maukin (Mar 5, 2008)

So sorry, Zin.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 5, 2008)

For everything you do, :hug1


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Mar 5, 2008)

I am sorry Zin. My prayers are with you and the other baby you are caring for. :hug:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh, Zin...I'm so sorry...:in tears:


----------



## maisy126 (Mar 5, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> You know a person is pretty dedicated to their runt-babies when they take them on a trip with them because they can't trust anyone else to take care of them right.


That's kind of a "green flag"so sorry Zin, hope the other baby makes it.


----------



## momofmany (Mar 5, 2008)

I am so very sorry. That is so sad.:bigtears:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Mar 5, 2008)

:bigtears:ray:


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Mar 7, 2008)

:bigtears:


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 10, 2008)

I am so sorry about your baby Zin. You did all you could and it passed on knowing what is was to be loved :hug2:


----------

